# Day 9 Video of Deer/Elk archery Hunting



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

This will be the final episode. Hope everyone enjoyed it. Sadly I will be eating tag soup this year...Though I still got to partake of the great outdoors of Utah. There is something amazing and beautiful about the snow that really makes it worth getting out into the mountains during the winter...


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Couldn't close the distance?


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Nope those does we're up a steep mountain side. We saw them while driving through the canyon. We hunted a lower part about 6200-7500 ft elevation in hopes we would see deer because of the snow. But sadly it wasn't the case they were still sticking high in the mountains. Most of the other spots to hunt had a few pickups parked so we went where there was less pressure. But no bone. Next year I have a good idea of where to hunt though.


----------



## Driftwood (Nov 29, 2015)

phorisc said:


> Nope those does we're up a steep mountain side. We saw them while driving through the canyon. We hunted a lower part about 6200-7500 ft elevation in hopes we would see deer because of the snow. But sadly it wasn't the case they were still sticking high in the mountains. Most of the other spots to hunt had a few pickups parked so we went where there was less pressure. But no bone. Next year I have a good idea of where to hunt though.


So have you seen any elk on the extended wasatch?


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Driftwood said:


> So have you seen any elk on the extended wasatch?


someone told me he saw bulls up over by the i-80 way high up...they'd be a pain to get to. I haven't seen any in the areas I've been hunting lately.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Still 2 weeks left to kill an elk sir. And there were plenty of does around low and in high pressure areas. Most of the guys are looking for bucks so plenty of does to chase in most ares. 
Sooner than later your work will pay off.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

alpinebowman said:


> Still 2 weeks left to kill an elk sir. And there were plenty of does around low and in high pressure areas. Most of the guys are looking for bucks so plenty of does to chase in most ares.
> Sooner than later your work will pay off.


I might still go out for Elk. I think this year I put too much boot to the ground and not enough glass to the mountain sides. Next year I will make a change. I mostly blindly pushed deer around trying to still hunt.

In retrospect it was a good year hunting I got to get out 9 Saturday's and learned a ton of terrain and found some nice water holes. I took a shot at a buck but missed. got to be in the mountains and see some of the beautiful seasons change. Saw some awesome sunrises and sunsets. Even with my tag soup it was worth being out in the mountains.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I was with a buddy hunting over the weekend and he said maybe he needed to find a better hunting strategy to kill more critters. I told him every situation in the hills can and most likely will have a different strategy. Every area has an effective way to hunt it and some may have 2 or more ways to hunt it. Elk especially leave great room for audibles. The success I had you just saw was a time I decided to sit and wait when I have just as often walked through the area. other times I know I sit on a ridge and what for the animal to make a move and I try to intercept and pouch as I did with my elk. 

There is much to learn hunting with a bow and the Front is a UN-forgiving wench that will teach you how to hunt all situations or spit you out feeling like a failure. The confidence those hills have given me are easily forgotten sometimes but hunting anyplace else rarely intimidates me with the success I have learned to create on the Front.

I constantly think about how lucky we are to have it as an asset in our state and will be immensely saddened if/when we lose it.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

alpinebowman said:


> I was with a buddy hunting over the weekend and he said maybe he needed to find a better hunting strategy to kill more critters. I told him every situation in the hills can and most likely will have a different strategy. Every area has an effective way to hunt it and some may have 2 or more ways to hunt it. Elk especially leave great room for audibles. The success I had you just saw was a time I decided to sit and wait when I have just as often walked through the area. other times I know I sit on a ridge and what for the animal to make a move and I try to intercept and pouch as I did with my elk.
> 
> There is much to learn hunting with a bow and the Front is a UN-forgiving wench that will teach you how to hunt all situations or spit you out feeling like a failure. The confidence those hills have given me are easily forgotten sometimes but hunting anyplace else rarely intimidates me with the success I have learned to create on the Front.
> 
> I constantly think about how lucky we are to have it as an asset in our state and will be immensely saddened if/when we lose it.


amen to that


----------



## KRH (Jul 27, 2015)

Solid season, really enjoyed your video series.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

KRH said:


> Solid season, really enjoyed your video series.


Glad you enjoyed it. I plan to do another series for next years hunting season.

Next thing I will post are some winter camping videos(maybe Friday ill post them from my last Saturday strawberry reservoir winter campout). Got some really beautiful shots of the winter...I only wish there was more snow.


----------

